
Ethereum: Chain of Liars and Thieves - kushti
https://medium.com/@WhalePanda/ethereum-chain-of-liars-thieves-b04aaa0762cb#.p8ar3h8n5
======
splintercell
I understand that author is trying to make a point about something, but the
vitriol which pours out from every sentence of that article is very off
putting.

I have seen this attitude quite common among ETC forums.

> .. was part of the Slockit scam… sorry meant to type “team”.

> Stephan “The Tool” Tual:

In fact even when the author was making a good point, he writes this:

> Those Ethtards like to use the “code is law”-argument but they just don’t
> get it or don’t want to get it.

~~~
anonbanker
Every time you see an article on HN's front page debasing Bitcoin or Ethereum,
it's a good time to invest. The last two times (Bitcoins first "Crash", and
Ethereum's DAO hand-wringing) I made a considerable profit by doing so.

